# Batteries and gas tank in same compartment? Dangerous?



## Jay415 (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it safe to put batteries and gas tank in same compartment? Should I put plywood separators to protect vapors from possible spark?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 6, 2011)

Make sure your compartments are vented both battery and fuel vapors are very explosive .You do not want to have build up of either a very small spark could set them off.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 6, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Make sure your compartments are vented



X2, you'll be fine.


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok so instead of decking the back, if I just keep the boat (MV1648) unmodified and do this. Ventilation shouldn't be an issue. Right?


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 6, 2011)

If you left it open ventilation would not be an issue. I did this (see pic) on my 1440 and had no issues with explosions :lol: Nice motor btw, is that an 8HP?


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks! It's a 1999 9.9hp just picked it up from a friend for $300. Has prob less than 10 hrs on it. It was a kicker on a 24' center console and barely used. Other than some barnacles on the lower unit and some minor sun fading to the plastics the motor is mint!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 6, 2011)

Leaving it open is fine, but if you want to add a rear deck or what ever just make sure the fumes have a place to escape.

You could do something like Ictalurus showed you and that would be fine.


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 6, 2011)

My original plan was to keep it open an unmodified. The only reason I was considering decking it was to separate compartments only to separate batteries from gas. If its not an issue I'll just keep it to my original plan. I was afraid of adding too much weight to the stern. But I do need the weight when fishing alone. Unmodified test of the boat I had a bow mount TM and battery in the bow and Transom mount TM and battery in the stern and my stern transducer was out of the water when I stood on the bow with a foot controlled TM.

Without people or gear my plans estimate with the gas motor about 210lbs in the stern and 120lbs in the bow leaving the stern about 90lbs heavier.
For electric only with a transom mount TM about 180lbs in the stern and 120lbs in the bow leaving the stern about 60lbs heavier. How does this sound for weight distribution?

I need to be able to remove my motor and tank for Electric only lakes. This is the setup I'd run in electric only.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 6, 2011)

The only way to know for sure is to test it, but sounds like your off to a good start


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 6, 2011)

True I could always move things if I have to. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

In Texas, if your gas compartment is covered, you must have a fire extinguisher on board. 
As mater if fact, it is a good idea to have one on board regardless if your gas/battery compartment is open or closed for safety reasons, jus sayin.


----------



## whistler (Nov 4, 2011)

rusty.hook said:


> In Texas, if your gas compartment is covered, you must have a fire extinguisher on board.
> As mater if fact, it is a good idea to have one on board regardless if your gas/battery compartment is open or closed for safety reasons, jus sayin.



I think it used to be that way here but now if you have any device that consumes a petroleum product you must have a USCG approved fire extinguisher and approved mount. This includes a lantern, certain types heater, outboard motor etc. May check with your state but sure doesn't hurt to have one on board even if you don't need it and can save someone else!


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

whistler said:


> rusty.hook said:
> 
> 
> > In Texas, if your gas compartment is covered, you must have a fire extinguisher on board.
> ...



I believe that all boats registered in New York are required to carry a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 6, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> I believe that all boats registered in New York are required to carry a fire extinguisher.



They are required here and I have one


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 9, 2011)

Portable tanks are vented right at the cap. Below deck fuel tanks have a vent line that runs out to the fill line. I had a portable tank under a front deck:





Which had a large open space:





After a fishing trip, would still get some gas odors in the bow. Made sure there was not any line leaks, but it persisted. I moved tank to back of boat and open like the OP has. For something like Ictalurus has, I'd use a power vent.


----------



## whistler (Nov 9, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> I need to be able to remove my motor and tank for Electric only lakes. This is the setup I'd run in electric only.



Jay415 just went back and was rereading some things. Noticed the above quoted line. I'm reading that you have to remove motor and gas tanks from your boat when operating on an electric only lake? Is that on all electric lakes in your area? We have a couple that are city water reservoir lakes (community gets their drinking water supply) and the city ordinance might say something to that effect, I'm not for sure. The posted sign just say's no gas motors or similar. I don't know that they actually prohibit gas motors from being on the lake(s) just cannot operate?


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 9, 2011)

whistler said:


> Jay415 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to be able to remove my motor and tank for Electric only lakes. This is the setup I'd run in electric only.
> ...


I'm actually not sure if I have to remove the motor as this is my first freshwater boat. I just assumed. My most often fished electric only lake would be Lake Ronkonkoma on Long Island, NY. I've fished another electric only lake in NJ on a friend's bass boat so I know that'll be fine without removing motor. Just can't fire it up of course. It would be nice if I could leave it on cause I decided I don't need that third battery and I'll need the weight in the stern when fishing alone.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 13, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> whistler said:
> 
> 
> > Jay415 said:
> ...


 I would check with your state regulations. In Iowa it really varies depending on the body of water. I believe most electric only lakes let you have the motor on, but I do know of one that you can not have a gas motor on the boat at all.


----------



## River (Nov 14, 2011)

In our area ( montgomery county MD) you can leave the gas motor on but must remove the gas tank if its portable.


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does my plan look vented enough? One hatch door and leave the triangle at each side open and the notches as shown. 2nd pic is a video showing function (click on it)


----------



## River (Feb 3, 2012)

I think thats plenty of ventilation. You may want to consider doing the hatch in 2 pcs. If you need to open it and you have gear, etc. on it , it could become a real PIA.....River


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks! My finally plan is for 2 hatches. Like a 70/30 split. I don't want to notch around the TM so I won't be able to open the short side without taking the TM off. But I can still access everything I need to. The only reason I'd need to take off the TM is to remove the battery and that only take 5 min.


----------



## bumpyroad (Feb 3, 2012)

when I lived in Ohio if you had a gasoline motor on the boat, you had to pull the prop off to run it on electric only lakes. dont remember if you had to pull the gas tank however.
so it varies state to state.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was told on the lake I fish often that no motors are even allowed on the lake, but noone bothers you. Guys bring bass boats and keep the motors up or put garbage bags over them to show they're not being used..I'm not removing it unless someone tells me to. I leave the gas tank at home when I go.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 3, 2012)

re Power vent...for a closed tank area, even with an outside vented cap..

.standard procedure used to be.....one opened the hatch to the tank; turned on the power vent ( which was a special deal since its wiring was, somehow, not exposed to the fumes.)

Then, run the vent fan for FIVE MINUTES....followed by sniffing the area for any gasoline fumes. If any found, run the fan again (and again) until perfectly clear.

only then...Start the engine. 

That was SOP on a 27 ft. Catalina sailboat with an Atomic Four gasoline engine 20 yrs ago.

R


----------

